# Question: about avy, and sigs...?



## Lord Gil-galad (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, I'm lost without HTML, so can someone give me vasic coadings for my sig, like, to put up banners, and marquee'd fonts and all.....

and for the avy question, how do I put up my custom avy, it won't let me in my options area.... is there some amount of posts or time I need to be here before I can use a custom avy....


----------



## Beleg (Sep 8, 2003)

The VB code is on and it accepts simple codes like *Bold[/ba](If I hadn't added a then It would have turned into Bold) and the likes.
As far as I can asertain there are no custom avatars. One can choose an avatar when one gets to hundered posts.*


----------



## Lord Gil-galad (Sep 8, 2003)

Ahh, I thought I saw some custom avy's around.. hm, So there are no banners aloud, or no coadin for it atleast.. cuase I only know the HTML for hosting pictures in you sig, and the HTML coading is turned off.. is there any way to put i[ a banner in your sig without HTML?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 8, 2003)

You can have a avatar when you get 100 posts (they're all custom avatars, don't have any "board" avatars). When you get 100, go to User CP ->Edit Options -> Avatars and the uploader thing should be on the avatar page.
As for sig pictures, we have the


----------



## Beorn (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg _
> *Bold[/ba]*


*


Baaaaaah!

*acts sheepishly* [baaaaah]Lamb![/baaaaah] should draw a picture of a lamb 

Anyhow, the basics are , , , , [size=123or4]. They all end with the same tag, but with a / before the name, and no '=....'*


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 9, 2003)

I sometimes put [SIZE=0.5] just for the fun on it.


----------



## Lord Gil-galad (Sep 9, 2003)

Ahh, all this pretty much answers my questions, thanks...


----------



## Valdarmyr (Sep 13, 2003)

As for different colors for text, and which words to type in for those colors, here's a link to one page I found, though I don't know if all these colors can be used in this Forum.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 13, 2003)

Any hex code (the 000FFF, BB00FF, etc codes you see on the colors) colors can be used, like this: [ color=#800080]colored text here[/color] Or, on that list you can use the color names: [ color=aquamarine]colored text here[/color]

First color: wheeeeeee
Second color: woohoo


----------

